# Mwc prefish week and tourney report Whew



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

We went into this tourney know we were going to have to cover a lot of water from the islands to Sheffield using are Lowrance electronics to find big fish migrating east. So we fished just east of kellys to Sheffield and from south to north in the same area. Prefishing was tough for us the really only thing we really knew for sure is that the big fish were deeper. Papa and Jason on the last day of prefish in the afternoon found a big school of migrating fish just west of the lorain dump gorging on smelt shad and perch 
Day one we headed there boy was it rough and man was I glad we were in a StarCraft 2050 Stx with smooth move ultras. I looked at Nicholas and said this is Starcraft water.
We ended up with a sweet bag of 43.6 lbs for day one and 41.7 on day 2 for are first major win against the best of the best.
Program for us was 3 ouncers 45 to 65 and dipseys 45 to 70 on a 3.5
Colors were pink panties chart and pink back and Bob bells cranberry crusher pink back speed 1.1 to 1.3
Special thanks to Steve Carlson and Dan palmer for putting on a great show. My teammates papa Jason, Kolb,uncle Paul, Joe and Brett. Also great job on your finishes as well. To all of are sponsors. Starcraft, Mercury, Cisco,Lowrance, Worldwide Marine Insurance, Vics Sportcenter, Offshore Tackle, North Coast Custom Rods, Silver Streak, JT Custom Tackle, Pro Cure, Rapala, Maxima, Rodmakers shop, Erie Outfitters, Big Papa Sports, with out you guys we wouldn't be able to do what we do. Fish strong.BD
Tons of pics coming on Fb and on my web page. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Congrats to yourself and Nicholas.

JD


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Great job, congrats


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Way to go guys....had to be some tough conditions out there.


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations Gary and Nicolas,you guys are tough...just awesome!!!


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Allright Gary and Nicholas, Way to bring the MWC trophy back to Ohio and bring home the bacon!! Way to go to the all the top finishers. Awesome job in some tough cond Friday. And to get em again Sunday just awesome. Congrats.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Great job again guys.


----------



## BMZ (Jul 11, 2012)

Well done!

http://masterswalleyecircuit.com/


----------



## Big Papa Sports (Apr 4, 2009)

Way to go Gary and Nicholas all your hard work is paying off. Also way to go Papa Scott and Jason 4th place finish 47# on Day 2.


----------



## Yellow Dog (Mar 12, 2012)

Way to go Gary.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Great fishing guys and Papascott 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

awsome job guys and well deserved!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Great job guys! Way to rep O-H-I-O.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Man, you guys are an inspiration to all of us. There is a nice article in the Plain Dealer about you guys too.


----------



## Chiefrocka (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Nicholas!!!!!!!!! Job well done. I was gonna fish it, but couldn't shake free for it. Was there for Blast off though. Looked rough with those rollers coming in. Thanks for the report also. OUTSTANDING!!


----------



## erie dipper (Mar 25, 2013)

Great job and congrats Gary and Nicholas!


----------



## tomfoolery (May 20, 2010)

Way to go!!! Now send some of those fish East.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

congrats gary and nicholas


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

WTG team Zart! Awesome win! Couldn't be happier for you guys!:B:B:B


----------



## rayed41 (Feb 15, 2011)

What were the payouts for the tournament ?


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Job well done. Way to keep it in C-town boys. Thanks for all the reports that you post , they sure help us out.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome showing for you two....way to bring it back to Ohio and represent the W.B.S.A.....sounds like a HUGE thank you is in order for Papa and Jason for putting you on the fish!!! Awesome Job!!!


----------



## wglasgow (Jun 5, 2012)

You guys are amazing!!!!! What's even better is you get to share your success with Nicholas. (Or is it the other way around?) Can't wait for our outing in July.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats Gary and Nicholas, And to the other local guy's. Great to see all the hard work you guy's do and having fun doing it pay off. Thanks for the info and help and look forward to the end of July Trip


----------



## Walleye Wells (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats on a huge and well deserved win. Enjoy your success and best of luck in the remaining tournaments this year. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

Congratulations on the big win Gary and Nicholas, and thanks for all your great reports.


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats and well done guys !!!!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job guys and excellent showing by the local boys.


----------



## ebijack (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats on the win! After looking at all the photos of the blast off, I'm glad I had to stop fishing tourney's.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

DamGoodJob Gary & Nicholas !! ....and what a JumP by team Pappa. 
Congrats to ALL the O-Hi-O entrants who did the State PROUD.


----------



## GotLocal (Apr 2, 2013)

Question for you, Great job by the way. When you run weights, are they in-line weights 6 feet up from the harness or are they clipped on 6 ft up from the harness? Or are you doing something like a 50/50 method and using a clip on weight halfway between the board and the harness. Much appreciated.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the win and hats off to all the tournament guys. They get out there in some tough conditions and work through it. PS... Your sponsors love you! And so do we for posting how you did it.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

"Rock Star Performance" by 2 world class fisherman! You earned and deserved the win. I hope Nicholas is working on his Bimini Twist, we are gonna need it in a couple of weeks and I sure don't know how to tie it!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## dogboy (Jan 21, 2008)

Good job Gary and Nicholas !!!!!!


----------



## pj23 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great job Gary and Nick. Its gonna take awhile to get rid of those smiles. 
[/URL


----------



## ONE-SHORT (Jun 28, 2011)

Simply the Best!! Well deserved and what an impressive haul in tough conditions! Tom


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Awesome job Gary and Nicholas! So happy for you two! You deserve it!

Congrats to Dave and uncle paul on 2nd and PapaScott and jason on the 4th.

Awesome team!

Mike Knippenberg Big eyeZ charters


----------



## reeleyes (Apr 15, 2007)

congrats gary and nicholas very nice job you guys earned it for sure congrats to rest of team also


----------



## mdwbassmaster (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations Gary and Nicholas !


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Thank you very much for all the kind words. PJ great pic thank you. It has been incredible the amount of post,text,phone calls and fb messages that we have gotten the last few days. It just goes to show you what a awesome group of guys and gals we all have in the fishing community. Thanks again guys it really means a lot to both of us and we still can't believe it was are time. Fish Strong. BD

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

great job guys, congrats to you both!

dale


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats, I cant even imagine the feeling it is to win something like that with your son.


----------



## Makin Bacon (Sep 28, 2009)

Great work!! Was docked 2 years ago at the lakevue tour. EVERYBODY got skunked!!! True class act guy. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## mikmrnd (Mar 16, 2011)

well done 1


----------

